# People on HDR



## Twilight (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi! 
I'm new here, so I thought I introduce myself with some of my pictures: I'm also new to photography, I've been doing it for 6 months now and the reason why I started with photography in the first place was a HDR-Book I found in the Library. Ever since I'm trying to get better with every shot I make...I don't have the best equipment, my NEX5 isn't able to do AEB and my Tripod is not very stable. I usually do Nature or Landscape HDR but lately I've tried to incorporate people in my HDR Nature Shots, which is not easy when your camera doesnt do AEB, so I always have to shoot the background first and then the person.
Well, Let me know what you think. I appreciate every comment and I'm happy to learn!  
Aaah, and sorry for my English, I'm not a nativ speaker




Pucara - Clarity von RobinHali auf Flickr




San Carlos von RobinHali auf Flickr




Vamos! / Let's go! von RobinHali auf Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## Compaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Greetings, fellow life form! May I add that I find #2 extremely beautiful? Although it looks like there's "vignetting" from top center?


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2011)

Compaq: I think you are right, I corrected it in the original picture, THx!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 20, 2011)

I need to look at these later when I'm not on my phone.  They look pretty cool.


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 20, 2011)

#2 Is definately the best...Love the coloring and the girl in it....I'd be tempted to buy that if i saw it somewhere lol.


----------



## Shoal (Aug 20, 2011)

I like them. Well done


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done, and Welcome!


----------



## janok (Aug 23, 2011)

I liked the sky and composition in the 3rd picture. The balance with the birds in the 2nd picture is great - but I think that the colors in the sky is a little bit over the top.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 23, 2011)

Janok: Hmm.. I know what you mean, I heard that alot, overprocessed, overcooked, etc...But I didnt really process it more than the other pictures
Here is another one: 



Watching the Sunset von Aliruo auf Flickr


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to see a dinosaur in this latest one....something just screams 'Jurassic Park' lol.


----------



## janok (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi
I really liked your last shot as well. What I didnt fancy too much on #2 is that the color of the sky is moving from all bright yellow to almost black/blue. I would have tried out a more cautious color-span.


----------



## Over Exposed (Aug 24, 2011)

I really dig #2 with one exception, the halos are very strong. I'd push them out a bit with some smoothing or take care of it with further PP work.


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 24, 2011)

welcome, and I agree the comp on #2 is great.  Nice job incorporating people. With a little pp work you could remove those halos and I would like it better (just an opinion though)


----------



## Compaq (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask for a few days now....... were those birds there by happy accident, or did you pp them in?


----------



## Twilight (Aug 24, 2011)

They were there in one of the shots! I got really lucky, around sunset there are always flock of birds. 
Where exactly is the Halo? in the left upper quadrant? Im not sure if thats a Halo could be the Sun aswell, because it was right behind the column! But I will definitely work on that and on the sky! Thx alot for the advice!


----------



## Over Exposed (Aug 24, 2011)

The haloing follows the border between the sky and the walls/face/bush. Highlight smoothing will resolve this but at the cost of the sky density. There are some PS tricks to losing them without using highlight smoothing, though they are tough to explain.


----------



## bryandadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, so I've tried on a couple occasions to do HDR with people in the image. The subject has been facing the camera, and in the foreground of the picture. I noticed in the examples on this thread that persons are typically looking away from the camera, and not too close to the foreground. I haven't rendered any of these images into a satisfactory HDR image. I'm wondering if having the face of the subject too far forward in the image is just a no-no for HDR.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 6, 2011)

Bryan: Yes I try to put the Person not too close to the foreground, that would be a Portrait, and I dont know if Portraits work with HDR.... By incorporating people into my pictures I try to give it a scale, my pictures are not about the person in the photo, they are not the main object. I try to show them enjoying nature so the viewer can enjoy it with them;-)
Here is an other one from a Lake in Uruguay!



Paradise von Aliruo auf Flickr


----------

